# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O que NÃO é um beneficio da utilização dum Refugio ?

## João Magano



----------


## Santos Dias

Se bem entendi ,um refugio sem predadores origina o lugar ideal para o desenvolvimento de organismos nocivos .

----------

